# First time GSD owner! Question about dog sleeping in kids room.



## BloofWolf (Sep 14, 2013)

I have always wanted a GSD. I was actually going to buy one when my ex wife found a pure bred (seems to be and vet agreed) puppy. I am an experienced dog owner and am kind of a natural dog whisperer. Well animal whisperer in general. My question is that my GSD always sleeps in my daughters room when they are with me. He is about 7 months old and a pretty well behaved dog (for a 7 month old). He isn't skiddish or aggressive at all. He is very sweet and good natured. Is it okay for him to sleep in their room? He never gets on their beds. He never growls at me when I go in there. I do not worry about him hurting them ever. Should I? They are 4 and 5 years old. I'm not sure if he is being protective over them or just likes sleeping in there cause its cooler. When my kids aren't here he sleeps in my room. Any advice would be helpful. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't even see what the question is  My kids... ok, granted they are older, would LOVE for the dogs to sleep with them. Your kids are lucky!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would say it's FINE!! He sounds like a sweetie


----------



## kristinloveschief (Sep 12, 2013)

I would think its fine, even if he's doing it to protect them... He knows you and knows you're not going to hurt them!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't see any problem with this. As long as your dog knows you it won't be a problem for you to go into the room, but no strangers will try it for sure.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

At my breeder's, each child had a GSD sleeping in his or her room.

They are crated.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't see an issue. The only thing is the potential for him to get in to things he shouldn't during the night. That said Kaiser has started sleeping out of his crate at night. He moves between my room, the den and my daughter's rooms through the course of the night.
We already know not to leave 'interesting' things out for the dogs to get into.


----------



## BloofWolf (Sep 14, 2013)

Okay thanks for the replies. I never thought twice about it until I googled German Shepherd sleeps in kids room (cause i wanted to see why he was) and came across a forum about leaving gsd's alone with kids. A lot of people said not to and I was confused. I know he gets a little rough while playing and that's what they probably meant but someone said even sleeping in their room. I do make sure everything is picked up in their room cause he is a chewer. although he has gotten way better about getting into stuff. I've owned a wolf, pitbull and even a chow mix before. GSD's have a personality all of their own it seems. Is he just being protective over them? If one cries after falling down or whatever he immediately runs and licks them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

